# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Tạo macro trong word 2003

## Thuy_KTHN

các bạn chỉ giúp cách tạo 1 macro trong word 2003.
khi bấm vào sẽ tự chèn 1 file word mẫu đã tạo sẵn (ví dụ: mẫu thư mời, mẫu thông báo...)
cám ơn rất nhiều.

----------

